# windows media live-streaming

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

hat jemand von euch glück mit xmms & live streaming?

wenn ja: gibts da ein spezielles plugin, das man da braucht?

oder hat sonst wer ein gutes prog für live-streaming auf lager?

strange: mit windows media player  :Sad:  gehts - aber xmms kann dieselbe url nicht öffnen...

thxLast edited by _hephaistos_ on Mon Aug 02, 2004 3:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mac Fly

Was für eine Datei willst du denn aufrufen? *.m3u und *.pls funktionieren bei mir ohne plugins...

----------

## _hephaistos_

zB: http://azul.streamguys.com/fm104 läuft unter media player gut.

das müsste doch auch unter linux hinzubiegen sein oder?

ciao

----------

## Inte

Bin auch gerade verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem brauchbaren Programm um .rm und .wma abspielen zu können.

RealOne, der Realplayer sowie das rmxmms-Plugin scheiden wegen der Sicherheitslücken bzw. Instabilität aus. Sämtliche Realplayer versbschieden sich nach 2 Stunden Radio hören und rmxmms will sich nur mit 'nem gcc-2.95 kompilieren lassen  :Mad: 

Helix 0.3.0.123 kommt irgendwie nicht mit meinem Proxy zurecht, unterstützt keine RealCodecs, macht aber einen soliden Eindruck.

```
A general error has occured. (http://195.52.221.172/farm/*/encoder/swr3/livestream.rm)
```

Mplayer versagt mir auch den Dienst (hab ihn extra nochmal mit live*-Unterstützung neu übersetzt)

```
Playing rtsp:Playing rtsp://195.52.221.172/farm/*/encoder/swr3/livestream.rm.

Connecting to server 195.52.221.172[195.52.221.172]:554 ...

Connection timeout

Not a Realmedia rtsp url. Trying standard rtsp protocol.

Connected to server: 195.52.221.172

This stream is non-cacheable

Stream not seekable!

Failed to get a SDP description from URL "rtsp://195.52.221.172/farm/*/encoder/swr3/livestream.rm": connect() failed: Die Wartezeit für die Verbindung ist abgelaufen
```

Mit hoffnungsvollen Grüßen, Inte.

*live

```
*  media-plugins/live

      Latest version available: 2004.03.27

      Latest version installed: 2004.03.27

      Size of downloaded files: 2,292 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.live.com/

      Description: Source-code libraries for standards-based RTP/RTCP/RTSP multimedia streaming, suitable for embedded and/or low-cost streaming applications

      License:     LGPL-2.1
```

EDIT: Die Frage hatten wir schonmal: XMMS und Real Audio Streams

EDIT 2: Hier gibt 's einen Tipp um die gcc-2.95 Installation zu vermeiden: how to support Real Audio in XMMS ?

----------

## elmo[bjoern]

inte: schonmal kaffeine ausprobiert ? gefällt mir sehr gut

----------

## Inte

 *elmo[bjoern] wrote:*   

> inte: schonmal kaffeine ausprobiert ? gefällt mir sehr gut

 Danke für den Tipp. Xine wäre ja nicht so schlimm, aber diese qt-Abhängigkeit  :Confused: 

Momentan versuche ich die gcc-2.95-Abhängigkeit von rmxmms zu umgehen. Die benötigte /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libreal.so hab ich mir besorgt, sogar einen Link nach ~/.xmms/rmxmms/ gemacht und die fehlenden Bibliothek notdüftig mit der von gcc3 verlinkt.

```
cd /usr/lib

ln -s libstdc++-3-libc6.2-2-2.10.0.so libstdc++-libc6.1-2.so.3
```

Danach meckert xmms zwar, daß es den Realplayer nicht findet, aber der Pfad (/opt/RealPlayer8) kann manuell angegeben werden. Soweit müßte es funktionieren.

Leider häng ich hinter einem Proxy und bekomm dauernd die Fehlermeldung

```
Error

Unable to connect to server. Check network transport settings or run auto-configure.
```

Wenn ich dem Plugin doch nur irgendwie mitteilen könnte, welche Proxy-Einstellungen es braucht. Und welches auto-configure ist gemeint? Zwar kann ich im Realplayer die Proxy-Einstellungen vornehmen, aber rmxmms übernimmet die Konfiguration nicht.

Es ist zum Haare ausreißen.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## _hephaistos_

@elmo: kannst du den link von mir streamen?

----------

## elmo[bjoern]

hephaistos6: nein, bekomme ich leider selbst mit kaffeine nicht zum laufen  :Sad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo again,

ich bin ehrlich gesagt noch immer auf der suche nach so einem prog.

es geht NICHT um realaudio!

es geht um WindowsMedia Player Streams (zB asx - siehe link above: http://azul.streamguys.com/fm104)

ich such schon echt lang in google herum, aber irgendwie ein handfestes und funktionierendes tutorial hab ich noch nie gefunden....

hats von euch mittlerweile wer geschafft?

thx im voraus..

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Ja, da wäre ich auch interessiert, an so einem passenden Programm.

Den Realplayer habe ich am Laufen, auch länger als 2 Stunden. Damit höre ich bisher nur immer die Sender von BBC 1 & 2. Das geht wunderbar.

Hab hier die Version 9.0.7.15.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ja, aber der realplayer kann diese url nicht streamen oder?

das ist so ein klasser irischer radiosender  :Smile:  ich will dafür nicht immer meinen windows rechner anschmeissen -> und via wlan im garten kann ich das auch nicht hören... 

ciao  :Confused:  *schnief*

----------

## zielscheibe

Bei mir läuft das über (g)xine abgesehen davon, daß der gepostete Link nicht so tolle Bandbreite bietet und häufiger einbricht. 

Es wird das ffmpeg plugin genutzt. Nutze Opera und das gxineplugin.

cu

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

höchst interessant!

ich glaub ich muss mir mal ein gescheites xine ui installieren...

thx vorerst  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@zielscheibe: einige dieser sender kann ich streamen (is ein cooles tool), aber eben mein fm104 nicht!

ffmpeg ist installiert

fehler: 

```
Xine engine failed to start

no Input plugin found

Maybe the file doesn*t exist, has wrong permissions or url syntax error.
```

geht mir da in der url noch was ab, oder was is da??

thx

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi again,

eigentlich kann ich mit dem gxine VIELE der sender wegen obiger meldung nicht streamen. glaub ja kaum, dass die nicht funktionierende links in ihre software einbauen...

eigentlich geht nur der HeavyMetalSender konstant, aber aus dem Alter bin ich raus.

thx for your help

----------

## _hephaistos_

so: das letzte mal   :Arrow:   bump   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fuchur

hi 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Xine engine failed to start
> 
> no Input plugin found
> ...

 

Kann es sein das du "media-libs/win32codecs" nicht installiert

hast?

Kannst aber auch einmal das folgendes ebuild ausprobieren das 

installiert die aktuellen Codes von der Mplayer Homepage

einschließlich den Realplayer Codes so das du auch Realplayer nicht

mehr installieren must (die sicherheitslücken sollen in dem 

Realcodes von Mplayer behoben sein) um Realstreams mit gxine

abzuspielen. In "~/.gxine/config" must du "codec.real_codecs_path"

und "codec.win32_path" anpassen:

```

codec.real_codecs_path:/usr/lib/win32

codec.win32_path:/usr/lib/win32

```

path=dein/overlay/dir/media-libs/win32codecs/win32codecs-20040703.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-libs/win32codecs/win32codecs-20040703.ebuild,v 1.5 2004/07/03

S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}"

DESCRIPTION="Win32 binary codecs for video and audio playback support"

SRC_URI="http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/${PN}.tar.bz2

    http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/win32codecs-essential-20040703.tar.bz2

    http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20040704.tar.bz2

    http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/rp8codecs-20040626.tar.bz2

    http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/rp8codecs-win32-20040626.tar.bz2

    http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/rp9codecs-20040626.tar.bz2

    http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/rp9codecs-win32-20040626.tar.bz2

    http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/xanimdlls-20040626.tar.bz2

    quicktime? ( http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/qt5dlls-20040626.tar.bz2

        http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/qt63dlls-20040626.tar.bz2

        http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/qt65dlls-20040704.tar.bz2

        http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/qt6dlls-20040626.tar.bz2

        http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/qtextras-20040704.tar.bz2 )"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.mplayerhq.hu/"

LICENSE="as-is"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 -ppc -sparc -alpha"

IUSE="quicktime"

src_install() {

    insinto /usr/lib/win32

    doins ${S}/* ${WORKDIR}/win32codecs-essential-20040703/* ${WORKDIR}/essential-20040704/* \

        ${WORKDIR}/rp8codecs-20040626/* ${WORKDIR}/rp8codecs-win32-20040626/* \

        ${WORKDIR}/rp9codecs-20040626/* ${WORKDIR}/rp9codecs-win32-20040626/* \

        ${WORKDIR}/xanimdlls-20040626/*

    use quicktime && doins ${WORKDIR}/qt5dlls-20040626/* ${WORKDIR}/qt63dlls-20040626/* \

        ${WORKDIR}/qt65dlls-20040704/* ${WORKDIR}/qt6dlls-20040626/* ${WORKDIR}/qtextras-20040704/*

}

```

mfg

----------

## _hephaistos_

@fuchur: kannst du diesen link streamen mit deinen einstellungen streamen: http://azul.streamguys.com/fm104?

thx

----------

## genstef

also ich griege diesen link unter mplayer mit allen codecs und verschiedenen cahce einstellungen: 256 - 5000k immer nur sekundenweise zu hören.

----------

## fuchur

hi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @fuchur: kannst du diesen link streamen mit deinen einstellungen streamen: http://azul.streamguys.com/fm104?
> 
> 

 

Gxine bleibt bei mir bei 20% beim cachen hängen. Aber es geht

bei mir mit mplayer:

```

mplayer -playlist http://azul.streamguys.com/fm104 -cache 50

```

und mit xmms mit dem  plugin "media-plugins/xmmplayer"

brauchs dann aber trotzdem die win32 codes

mfg

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

thx für die antwort.

win32codecs hab ich natürlich - schon immer...

mplayer kämpft sich ziemlich durch, bringt aber nichts gescheites zusammen. im xmms gehts gar nicht. hab mplayer natürlich mit "network" unterstützung compiled...

hmmm... ratlos wie eh und je.

thx,

ciao

----------

## psyqil

Schau' Dir doch mal http://www.linuxstb.org/radio/index.shtml an, 'aviplay' soll das können, hab mir mal die cvs gezogen, aber die macht Zicken mit QT, vielleicht hast Du mehr Glück!

mplayerplug-in geht übrigens auch nicht...  :Sad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@psygil: schaut ganz gut aus.... bzw. ist einen versuch wert. bei mir puffert er immer 20% und spielt dann ca. 1zehntel Sekunden ab  :Smile:  aber in diese Richtung werde ich weiterforschen!

thx

----------

## sven-tek

Ich suche auch nach einer guten Software die nach möglichkeit alle radio Streams abspiele die es so gibt.

Im Moment mache ich das immer mit rhythmbox und mplayer. Der mplayer spielt auch tatsächlich alles ab was ich ihm vorwerfe - man bräuchte nur ne schöne gui dafür. - Oder die Möglichkeit ihn als backend für rythmbox zu verwenden.

----------

## Mgiese

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> zB: http://azul.streamguys.com/fm104 läuft unter media player gut.
> 
> das müsste doch auch unter linux hinzubiegen sein oder?
> 
> ciao

 

ist denn die url auch 2007 noch aktuell ?

----------

